# Multipath routing for FreeBSD



## pcboot (Oct 15, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2

ex:

```
em0 192.168.0.10 gateway 192.168.0.254
em1 192.168.1.10 gateway 192.168.1.254
```

Can web -> em0 -> web    and web -> em1 -> web

How to set up? Please help. Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, there's lagg(4), carp(4), setfib(1) and I believe you can also play around with pf(4). Depending on your needs.


----------



## Vasikby (Jun 1, 2012)

Try:

pf.conf


```
pass in quick on $one_if reply-to ($one_if $oneif_gw) keep state
pass in quick on $two_if reply-to ($two_if $twoif_gw) keep state
```


----------

